# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  19-01-2012: CDMA-Tool v1.72 released

## mohamed73

Dear Friend's 
We are please to give you Release Samsung Universal safe Rebuild Method using Normal USB cable . 
Tested models : 
SCH-B119, SCH-B139, SCH-B159, SCH-B189, SCH-B209, SCH-B229, SCH-B239, SCH-B259, SCH-B279, SCH-B309, SCH-B319, SCH-B339FM,
SCH-B379, SCH-B399, SCH-B619, SCH-E159, SCH-F302, SCH-F309, SCH-F679, SCH-S189, SCH-S259, SCH-S269, SCH-S279, SCH-S299, 
SCH-S339, SCH-X609, Rainbow-MTS-S189, SCH-S239 
Note :Method is universal so if you have phones cdma and model is not  listed there is no Harm in trying Rebuild using This option .It will  fixed most of Software bugs Like and error logs in scree like *"Phone Locked contact service centre "* etc....    *Infinity-Box 7 (seven) years (2005 - 2011) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Regard's
Infinity-CDMA

----------

